# effetto di dépaisement



## Joshua P.

Buongiorno, 

cosa vuol dire "dépaisement" nel contesto seguente?



> Attraverso la lettura di un giornale da parte di studenti stranieri si ottiene anche un effetto di _dépaisement _che agevola l'acquisizione delle strutture linguistiche.



Si tratta di un "effetto collaterale"?

Grazie in anticipo per le vostre risposte
Joshua


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Joshua,

Il "dépaysement" consiste nell'essere portato fuori dall'ambiente usuale, dalle abitudini, dal sistema referenziale normale (non sono sicuro dell'esatezza di quest'ultima parola nel campo che ci occupa).
Dépayser = disorientare.


----------



## Joshua P.

Grazie mille della tua risposta! La tua spiegazione va molto bene in questo contesto.


----------



## zone noire

Penso che si possa parlare di un _*effetto di spaesamento*, _traducendo praticamente alla lettera.
In pratica questi studenti si sentono spaesati di fronte ad un giornale scritto in lingua straniera, ma nello stesso tempo sono agevolati  proprio da questo "spaesamento" nell'acquisire strutture linguistiche proprie della lingua in cui é scritto questo giornale. 

Che dire...interessante, si impara sempre qualcosa di nuovo!


----------



## Joshua P.

Grazie dell'informazione, merci!


----------



## Necsus

Non sarà 'effetto di straniamento'? (CLIC)


----------



## Aoyama

Spaesamento ou straniamento, oui ... C'est vrai que le mot "dépaysement" est difficile à traduire (en un mot en tout cas), je ne le trouve pas, ni en anglais, ni en d'autres langues.
Le dépaysement c'est "être transporté ailleurs". Un voyage apporte un dépaysement, un restaurant "étranger" apporte un dépaysement, de même la lecture d'un journal dans une autre langue ...


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao Joshua 

Secondo me potresti adattare "dépaysement" al tuo caso specifico: dato che il "dépaysement agevola l'acquisizione ..." credo che l'autore intendesse dire che "Attraverso la lettura di un giornale da parte di studenti stranieri si ottiene anche un effetto di _decontestualizzazione dall'ambiente scolastico (si passa, in sostanza, dalle consuete lezioni, svolte sui libri, alla lettura di articoli giornalistici) e ciò favorisce _l'acquisizione delle strutture linguistiche."

Temo però che il verbo "de-contestualizzare" e (im)probabili derivati non abbiano riscontro nei dizionari della lingua italiana  ...


----------



## Aoyama

> _decontestualizzazione_


oui, on peut aussi avoir en français "décontextualisation" (terme récent et rare), mais c'est "ajouter" beaucoup à "dépaysement", qui se suffit à lui-même.


----------

